# The House Of Masks - December 2017



## mockingbird (Dec 5, 2017)

The House Of Masks




Well its almost been a whole year since I explored this house! So why not upload around now.
I had been exploring a fair amount in this area, when I took a closer look at this old house, having heard a few stories from previous explorers about it, I was dubious to say the least, looking in via windows it was clear no one had been here in sometime, so with the girlfriend following in I went.

First thing I noticed was it looked as if the place was turned a little upside down, I know I was not the only one here or had been considering the mirror inside had some weird explorers name?!!? anyway moving on from this I made my way upstairs and the girlfriend began to root for names and whom may live here, so we gathered the place had been abandoned a fair while, but not sure how long.. yet but the former occupant was of german decent and her name was Debbie, she also wrote screen plays and had family in germany, who wrote to her often.

Now of course you can only put some pieces together from what you find or remains, but still it was not until I uploaded this place to my like page on FB that a neighbour stepped forward, now things will unravel and why not indeed, seems not many people know what may have happened and take this as another house to explore an upload.

It seems Debbie the former owner was in fact conned out of her home, by builders who sold on her property to another company, an all this stuff and her personal contents was later scattered across the lawn in disrespect, she Debbie was under the intention, they could help her fix up the place but instead, they brought her home and sold it on for more money, leaving her homeless and has yet to go back, but apparently she was made aware explorers had been inside, due to some getting "caught". 

Anyway enough of the history, I guess this is the house of masks or Debbie's home if you hate code names 



























































































Anyway thanks for looking and just a heads up, all this stuff is broken and most likely robbed/scattered on the lawn in bits an pieces now, so not worth it.
Cheers for looking more coming soon! ​


----------



## Sam Haltin (Dec 5, 2017)

What a sad story for the previous owner, all her stuff is still there. She has probably gone back to Germany as you say she has family there. Such a nice house as well.


----------



## brickworx (Dec 5, 2017)

Nice...I like this!


----------



## mockingbird (Dec 5, 2017)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> What a sad story for the previous owner, all her stuff is still there. She has probably gone back to Germany as you say she has family there. Such a nice house as well.



Inside its relatively nice, some lovely features for it aswel, you wouldn't even know it was abandoned from passing


----------



## mockingbird (Dec 5, 2017)

brickworx said:


> Nice...I like this!



Rather lovely shame it's not like this now though mate


----------



## BikinGlynn (Dec 5, 2017)

Thats a cracker that! Have u been back? wonder what state its in now?


----------



## HughieD (Dec 5, 2017)

That's amazing, surreal and crushingly sad in equal proportions. Top work MB...


----------



## Mikeymutt (Dec 5, 2017)

Great place mate glad you enjoyed it.i did enjoy the bedroom with the candlestick bed cover and the decay around it


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Dec 6, 2017)

That's a very sad story! I feel gutted for the previous owner getting ripped off like that and all her stuff trashed. Sadly it would have probably ended up like that if it had been on the urbex scene too, look at jokers thats a recent one thats been trashed

Some wonderful images though


----------



## smiler (Dec 6, 2017)

Must be a good earner for the lawyers, lovely pics MB, I enjoyed it despite the back story, Thanks


----------



## mockingbird (Dec 6, 2017)

BikinGlynn said:


> Thats a cracker that! Have u been back? wonder what state its in now?



I haven't but I've spoken to the neighbouring house holders who have showed pictures of the outside, looks bad to be honest, cheers


----------



## mockingbird (Dec 6, 2017)

HughieD said:


> That's amazing, surreal and crushingly sad in equal proportions. Top work MB...



Thank you it has been documented on here twice before, but thought I'd go a bit more in depth, indeed sad I do wonder where the legal bits start for this in court?


----------



## mockingbird (Dec 6, 2017)

Mikeymutt said:


> Great place mate glad you enjoyed it.i did enjoy the bedroom with the candlestick bed cover and the decay around it



Indeed its brilliant in terms of items things to photograph just a shame it has a rather sad back story which obviously came to light when I posted on fb. Thank you mate


----------



## mockingbird (Dec 6, 2017)

prettyvacant71 said:


> That's a very sad story! I feel gutted for the previous owner getting ripped off like that and all her stuff trashed. Sadly it would have probably ended up like that if it had been on the urbex scene too, look at jokers thats a recent one thats been trashed
> 
> Some wonderful images though



Its been on my hard drive for just under a year, so thought id share, it's been on here twice under a different name previous to this but I have too much backlog for now, the story only came to light when I posted on fb and someone stepped forward with pictures an info, crazy really. Thank you for your comment


----------



## titimo82 (Dec 6, 2017)

nice report and pics for sad story


----------



## mockingbird (Dec 7, 2017)

smiler said:


> Must be a good earner for the lawyers, lovely pics MB, I enjoyed it despite the back story, Thanks



she only sold the house with the intention, she would be able to rent after, but sadly no such luck, she wanted repairs an lost the house, so hmmm might be a good earner for any lawyer taking it on your right, but apparently she has not been back to see the state of it, just the fact all her possessions are now skipped! Cheers smiler


----------



## mockingbird (Dec 7, 2017)

titimo82 said:


> nice report and pics for sad story



thank you indeed sad that it happened, but maybe if she thought about what she did maybe have some help to see what the builders made her sign, may have helped her!


----------



## CheesyLlama (Jan 21, 2018)

I wish I could have those dolls, its so sad, they are just left


----------



## Potter (Jan 23, 2018)

This really is a shame. It looked a really nice place.
That Ferguson black white TV is rather a classic. Those carry on working for years.


----------

